# Problemas no pluviômetro da la crosse 2316u



## MuriloRodrigues (12 Dez 2009 às 16:28)

Olá amigos do fórum, instalei na minha casa há uma semana a estação la crosse ws-2316U (os sensores foram instalados numa torre de 12 metros do chão) e ela está funcionando por wireless. Porém ontem mesmo sem estar chuvendo a central marcou 120 mm de chuva e o alarme sonoro disparou. Acho que aconteceu algum problema lá no sensor. Na instalação observei o nível, e tentei fazer o possível mas ela está apresentando este problema (os cabos ficaram dobrados em círculo, não sei se pode ser isso). A estação marca chuva sem estar chovendo ou marca bem mais do que realmente caiu. Vale lembrar que na primeira semana ela funcionou perfeitamente. Alguém pode imaginar o que é isso?
Segue abaixo a foto da torre com os sensores e o termo higrômetro dentro do radiation shield


[URL=http://img265.imageshack.us/i/lacrosse2.jpg/]
	


Grato

Murilo[/URL]


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

MuriloRodrigues disse:


> Olá amigos do fórum, instalei na minha casa há uma semana a estação la crosse ws-2316U (os sensores foram instalados numa torre de 12 metros sobre o solo) e ela está funcionando por wireless. Porém ontem mesmo sem estar chuvendo a central marcou 120 mm de chuva e o alarme sonoro disparou. Acho que aconteceu algum problema lá no sensor. Na instalação observei o nível, e tentei fazer o possível mas ela está apresentando este problema (os cabos ficaram dobrados em círculo, não se pode ser isso ou não). A estação marca chuva sem estar chovendo ou marca bem mais do que realmente caiu. Vale lembrar que na primeira semana ela funcionou perfeitamente. Alguém pode imaginar o que é isso?
> Segue abaixo a foto da torre com os sensores e o termo higrômetro dentro do radiation shield
> 
> 
> ...



Olá,

O problema está mesmo nos fios. Dobrados partem facilmente e adulteram os valores reais de todas as variáveis observadas pela estação. 

A solução é mesmo voltar a colocá-la em wireless, mesmo que para isso a trsnmissão só seja feita de 2 em 2 minutos. Perdem-se alguns dados, mas ao menos os recebidos são correctos. 

Este é dos piores aspectos das La Crosse, transmissão wireless má e, quando ligadas por cabo, os valores ficam facilmente deturpados.


----------



## MuriloRodrigues (12 Dez 2009 às 18:09)

Ok Daniel obrigado pela dica! Acabei de descer o radiation shield lá de cima, deixei-o na torre porém 10 metros abaixo dos sensores de vento e do pluviômetro, agora os fios ficaram esticados sem fazer bobina nem amassar, vamos ver se melhora.


----------



## MuriloRodrigues (12 Dez 2009 às 18:43)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Olá,
> 
> O problema está mesmo nos fios. Dobrados partem facilmente e adulteram os valores reais de todas as variáveis observadas pela estação.
> 
> ...



Infelizmente de nada adiantou tirar o radiation shield e esticar o cabo, as medições de chuva continuam loucas... Agora mesmo está um baita sol aqui na cidade e os mm de chuva não param de aumentar, de 2 em 2 minutos aumentamos números de chuva mesmo sem estar chovendo... as medições estão assim: 20.1 mm (2 minutos depois) 22.2 mm (2 minutos depois) 23.3 mm depois 24.3 depois 25,3 depois 26.4 depois 27.4 depois 28.4 depois 29.5 e agora 30,0 mm isso em alguns minutos não sei o que fazer viu... está marcando chuva sem estar chovendo...


----------



## Kraliv (12 Dez 2009 às 19:44)

Deve ser mas é o vento no pluviometro que vai fazendo com que acuse essa precipitação.

Eu tirava-o do cimo desse mastro e instalava-o bem cá para baixo




cumps


----------



## MuriloRodrigues (12 Dez 2009 às 19:57)

humm pode ser viu, não havia pensado nisso, aqui está ventando muito estes dias... Bem, eu baixei agora a estação, ela está no chão. 

Refiz a solda na placa do pluviômetro (cortei um pedacinho de fio onde eu imagino que pode ter um mal contato) zerei a estação e a deixei no quarto de ferramentas, o vento está em 0.0 km/h (certinho) e a direção que eu deixei é sul (está marcando sul, certinho também). Agora o pluviômetro marca 0.0 MM de chuva sem oscilar. No Chão está marcando certinho. Daqui a pouco vou fazer o teste da água e depois vou deixá-lo no vento para ver se dá alguma alteração mas talvez possa ser sim o vento quem sabe né.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 20:07)

Podem surgir muitas perguntas! 
Se me permitem, coloco aqui algumas:

- Os cabos serão adequados e de boa qualidade?
- Se a qualidade dos cabos não for minimamente boa, qual a impossibilidade de ao fim de uma semana por exemplo sob calor intenso se foi o caso, após ter sido detectado a incorrecta posição dos mesmos, estarem feridos em algum ponto e por isso a conexão ser deficiente?
- Qual a impossibilidade de existir conflito na forma como a estação interpreta os dados criando uma anomalia na gestão interna dos mesmos?

Já agora, qualquer técnico que se preze, garante que um bom cabo mesmo que solto ao vento e até com forte intensidade, o nível de perda na transmissão de dados, tecnicamente garante a conectividade dos mesmos!


----------



## MuriloRodrigues (12 Dez 2009 às 21:24)

Montei a estação para fins de teste ha 5 metros de altura e o pluviômetro está funcionando perfeitamente. Neste momento chove aqui na minha cidade e ele está marcando certinho. A única coisa que fiz foi refazer a solda do sensor do pluviômetro (onde eu imaginei ter algum mal contato). Ou foi isso ou foi o fato de ter tirado o pluviômetro de cima da torre e ter colocado em cima do telhado ha uns 5 metros de altura.


----------



## Lousano (12 Dez 2009 às 21:35)

A oscilação do pluviómetro pode ter sido a causa do problema, já que num mastro com 12 metros e vento forte a oscilação da ponta desse mastro poderá ser significativa.


----------

